# Brooder light



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

When can I shut the brooder off? The ducks and chicks are starting to feather out but are far from complete. The brooder has been in our room. It is time for them to go the shed. They are just too loud at night. It is going to be in the 70's-80's and 60's at night all week. I am afraid of them getting too hot/cold. Especially now that I won't have eys on them all the time anymore. Any suggestions would be great! Thanks!


----------



## meinblackshear (Feb 7, 2013)

How old are they I put mine outside at 4 weeks I think and they did fine


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I put mine outside at 2 weeks old with those temps, but turned on the heat lamp at night since there was no sun for them to lay in.


----------



## beckyl44 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm no expert, but I put my chicks outside in the pen at about 4 weeks, almost fully feathered...I have a light in the chicken pen and when it is warmer I raise it higher and if it is cooler, lower the light. They can get under the light or away, so they can go wherever they are comfortable. I haven't had any trouble with doing that and they seem happier out of the brooder

At those temperatures I would leave a light with them outside for a couple weeks but keep it up higher so they don't get too hot


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

beckyl44 said:


> I'm no expert, but I put my chicks outside in the pen at about 4 weeks, almost fully feathered...I have a light in the chicken pen and when it is warmer I raise it higher and if it is cooler, lower the light. They can get under the light or away, so they can go wherever they are comfortable. I haven't had any trouble with doing that and they seem happier out of the brooder
> 
> At those temperatures I would leave a light with them outside for a couple weeks but keep it up higher so they don't get too hot


Thanks for all advice!! They are about 2 weeks old. Tomorrow I am sending the khakis out in the pen/coop. They are just getting too big for the brooder and running over the chicks and Rouens. I will try it for the day and maybe bring them in at night...??? We'll see how it goes and how the 2 older hens handle them. And put the light in there. I'm nervous but ready. I want to set up their pool outside also but I am afraid the water temp will be too cold for them. Not sure how to handle that....


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

At those temperatures...you won't have any problems. Just use one of those _relatively cheap "Clamp-Lights" _with a RED heat-lamp in it ....for a week or so.
I put MINE outside immediately upon bringing them home from the feed-store ( at no more than a week-old ). Mine "huddle-together" under the heat-lamp....or move away if they get too hot. At that age....I put the heat-lamp about 18-20 inches above them. I've had no problems with doing it that way. I NEVER get chicks in late Fall or Winter. Only in late Spring or Summer. ( THIS _might change SOMEWHAT _because I'm going to resume incubating soon. ) The chicks tend to take care of each other...._sorta._

-ReTIRED-


----------

